# Pull cord size



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Is there an easy way to tell what size Pull cord to use if you don't have the original? My machine is an 1130se John Deere with the 11hp 342cc Briggs engine and I have no idea what pull cord to buy diameter wise. I know it's 60" long but other than that, nothing.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I normally use a #4 or #4 1/2 for lawn mowers. A #5 1/2 or #6 should be good for your 11 hp motor. Found this-


When you're selecting the size of rope for your small engine, chainsaw, trimmer, push mower or riding mower, keep these in mind:

#3 (3/32" Diameter) and #3-1/2 (7/64" Diameter) rope is used on most trimmers and small 2-cycle engines
#4 (1/8" Diameter) and #4-1/2 (9/64" Diameter) rope is used on most chain saws and larger 2-cycle engines
#4-1/2 (9/64" Diameter), #5 (5/32" Diameter) and #5-1/2 (11/64" Diameter) rope is used on most 4-cycle push mower small engines
#6 (3/16" Diameter) and #7 (7/32" Diameter) rope is used on most larger 4-cycle engines


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

So I'll grab a #5.5 or #6 than. I saw that but don't know what they call a larger 4 cycle engine compare to a regular one.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd go with a #6 but you can compare the old one with the new. The problem with too big, it doesn't fit through the hole in the rewind disk, besides not being able to wind on as much rope.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

The old one is one my dad put on with whatever he had around and it just looks like a piece of rope. Probably why it's bad.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've also used #4 1/2 string on an 8hp Tecumseh.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

So 4.5-5 is the max. #5 was super tight in the hole in the wheel, not the housing. This is what I removed.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh and plenty of room for more than 5.5ft of cord.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I just ordered #5 as I have a roll of #4 for the smaller stuff


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

I figure put the largest size that will fit in and it should hold up well.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

a #5 rope os what almost all older tecumsehs and most engines over 5hp or so use in my experience. i also stock a 4.5 but thats more for push mowers


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

Hoping it holds up well. I have the 110v starter but to be honest I like pull starting it. So satisfying to give it one pull after sitting all year and it roars to life.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

FWIW, I spend a lot of time on the water and based on that experience, I use marine grade line whenever I have to replace a pull start cord. It will be the last one you'll ever buy.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

can't say I have ever tried the marine grade stuff but have had good luck with Stens True Blue starter rope


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Had my cord snap last night. Where's the best place to buy the cord? I'm in Canada. I've got a 10.5 HP Tecumseh on my Toro 826 le


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I prefer using 12/3


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am in the states, but someone will chime in from the north country .... interestingly though, I usually use what I have in stock, i.e., on hand, but got me to actually check into the pull cord size thing. Seems to be a general consensus that 5 1/2 diameter is the go-to for width. I also attached the article link this came from, as it is interesting reading for those that never changed one before.











Article 19: Installing a New Recoil Starter Cord — Jay's Power Equipment (jayspower.com)


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I guess you mean you're using the electric starter? 



deezlfan said:


> I prefer using 12/3
> 
> View attachment 202372


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> I guess you mean you're using the electric starter?


No, but I would if I could have the power cord wind up like my wife's Hoover.

I think there has to be a few guys here that have tried wire rope, copper wire or lamp cord in a pinch

.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> No, but I would if I could have the power cord wind up like my wife's Hoover.
> 
> I think there has to be a few guys here that have tried wire rope, copper wire or lamp cord in a pinch
> 
> .


We need to be like the guy on project farm that uses a drill or impact to start his lawnmower engines.


----------

